# Positive Start



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alright guys,

Not long back from final house/job hunting trip. Signed for a lovely 3/4 bed four floored house with two roof terraces and private garage for only 600euro and only one month depostit well chuffed. Got a jacuzzi on the roof with views to die for

Also just by wandering around got 4 job offers (with no spanish) with better money than uk. So things are looking good. Just tying up some loose ends here and we all move out mid Jan.


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> Alright guys,
> 
> Not long back from final house/job hunting trip. Signed for a lovely 3/4 bed four floored house with two roof terraces and private garage for only 600euro and only one month depostit well chuffed. Got a jacuzzi on the roof with views to die for
> 
> Also just by wandering around got 4 job offers (with no spanish) with better money than uk. So things are looking good. Just tying up some loose ends here and we all move out mid Jan.



That is great, I know you will love Nerja as it is a great place to live and play. Welcome to our promised land.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Burriana Babs said:


> That is great, I know you will love Nerja as it is a great place to live and play. Welcome to our promised land.


Cheers Babs. Can't wait benn quite a while in the planning


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Thats great news, you seem to have fallen lucky!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"Also just by wandering around got 4 job offers (with no spanish) with better money than uk. "

Let me get this right. You have FOUR job offers? You are not there? You do not speak Spanish? Incredible - well done!! 

I have been in Nerja today listening to 2/3 expats moan about NO work at all in the area. One couple had just thrown the keys away on their restaurant. 

Were you born under a 3 leaved-clover. Keep close to me please!


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> "Also just by wandering around got 4 job offers (with no spanish) with better money than uk. "
> 
> Let me get this right. You have FOUR job offers? You are not there? You do not speak Spanish? Incredible - well done!!
> 
> ...


I was there at the time. Just got the gift of the gab i suppose
Plus I'm not giving up on the lessons

While i was there had to listen to people moaning about only getting 7-8 euros an hour and that is was embaressing(spelling) to work for that amount. Its ruddy better than min wage here now. 
I can understand about the restaurants just finished up with my leases over here on golf club restaurants down about 80% on visitors this year alone. Not Nice

Worked abroad alot over the years cooking all over europe. One thing i've always known is you don't go abroad for the money cause you ain't going to get much. You just get the head down work for what you can get and don't moan about it theres always a hell of alot more people worse off.

There for life not Money


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> I was there at the time. Just got the gift of the gab i suppose
> Plus I'm not giving up on the lessons
> 
> **Sounds good!
> ...



**Indeed, some poor, helpless souls will wake up tomorrow as Arsenal or Man City fans 


GOOD LUCK in whichever role you decide upon.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> **Indeed, some poor, helpless souls will wake up tomorrow as Arsenal or Man City fans
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK in whichever role you decide upon.


Aye I'm a Dundee supporter does'nt get much worse than that. worse goal record in britain at the moment i believe

Cheers


----------



## djrickyb (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice to hear some good news for a change.
I'm going for a wander over to La Linea/Gibraltar mid Jan so I hope by congratulating you some of the luck rubs off on me.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I was surprised and delighted to see so many jobs advertised this week in Sur. They can be viewed on the online edition. I am afraid that another of my sites Working in Spain - Working in Spain has almost ground to a halt. 

One bit of a good news is that after the disappointing demise of the Town Crier, Kym Wickham and several of the ex-employees have started a new paper called The News. Index of / which, at least, gives themselves employment. 

Good Luck to them but sadly they are showing only two vacancies in their classi-ads this week.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> Alright guys,
> 
> Not long back from final house/job hunting trip. Signed for a lovely 3/4 bed four floored house with two roof terraces and private garage for only 600euro and only one month depostit well chuffed. Got a jacuzzi on the roof with views to die for
> 
> Also just by wandering around got 4 job offers (with no spanish) with better money than uk. So things are looking good. Just tying up some loose ends here and we all move out mid Jan.


Well done!
We're off for a wander round Almeria in a few weeks so hopefully we'll have a bit of that luck too


Doggy


----------

